# At last, Relief from Ulcerative Colitis



## silken

Hi All

I am a grandmother and I was diagnosed 5 years ago with UC.. and my life has been one long misery since then.   I try and keep myself busy, large beautiful garden, cat/kitten fosterer, chickens at the bottom of the garden, and I look after friends' computers for them... 

Since April, I have had a terrible time.  It was bad before then but now it was getting pretty bad.  Months went by and I was getting desparate.  I was visiting the toilet 40+ times a day. I was passing blood and just liquid.. urgency and incredible pain...   I sent my husband through to the spare room so that I didn't disturb him, getting up and running to the loo... I was careful with what I ate, no seeds, no spices, no roughage, no vegetables .. just basic food, potatoes, chicken.  I was also taking 6 asacol per day and also having to use prednisolone suppositories... But over time, nothing was helping... so I got back in touch with my doctor... she said that she would get in touch with the specialist.   I told her I was not keen on yet another colonoscopy.. but just to see if there was any other medication that I could go on... I was totally housebound by this time, as I was even having accidents hanging out my washing.  I couldn't answer the phone or go out to the shops... I tried to pretend that there was nothing wrong (Power of the mind) but it didn't work...  

At 4.00 am one morning, after many visits to the loo, I grabbed a book called the 'Kitchen Pharmacy', which I had bought about 20 years ago...  It could just have easily been a 'Stephen King' book... as I found it helped me to get over the excrutiating pain... Anyway, I opened the book at random, and came to a section about 'cabbage'...  How it was used as a cure for 'gangrene', inflamation.. etc and external/internal ulcers and that it was one of the most powerful anti-inflamatory plants known to man.    I thought 'Ohh' and decided to check on the Internet the next morning... Anyway, I came across articles that were for and against using 'Cabbage Juice' and that it had been used in an experiment in the 1940s and found it cured 67 out of 69 men of stomach ulcers...  I thought I have nothing to lose, so I stopped taking my medicine as I believed it were not effective and started a regime of taking 4 oz of cabbage juice 4 times a day.. Well, I was virtually on my knees by the time I had read about this and sent my husband in the evening to get me some cabbage...I juiced it and drank the 4 oz and I couldn't believe it... I didn't go to the toilet until the next morning !!  It was like a miracle...  I was a bit bloated but, apart from that, over the next 14 days I was improving... I then found out that I should have mixed carrot juice (equal parts) with the cabbage juice as it is too drastic on its own..  So the 3rd week, I started drinking 8oz of the mixture, 4 times a day..  Sometime during this third week, I noticed I no longer had any pain.. I was starting to become 'normal' when I went to the toilet and I was only going maybe 3 or 4 times a day...  I have now completed this 3rd week so I am going to reduce the amount to 3 times a day and see how it goes, but I am able to go out... do things and live an almost normal life.   The urgency is still there, but I believe it will go in time and my body hasn't gone into a rhythm yet  so I am still careful.   

It has saddened me to think that a vegetable so cheap and so plentiful could have this incredible effect on me and that I could have been taking it 5 years ago if I had known about it...  

I have made a couple of mistakes... I went and had a couple of bowlfuls of vegetable soup (it also contained beans) and that was a big mistake.. and last night I went and drank 3 small glasses of a cinnamon liqueur... so I ended up running back and forth to the loo all night...  I am back to normal again today and I now realise that I will have to gradually introduce foods into my diet and see the effects...  

I just wanted to share this, in case there is anyone else out there, desperate and at the end of their tether..  Cabbage juice might just work for you as well...  

I would prefer to take cabbage juice for the rest of my life rather than having to take steroids and other medications... so keep your fingers crossed for me!

PM me if you want any more details.

Cheers


----------



## SnowDay

I love reading things like this. I'd just like to say well done on your decision to go for this off your own bat and take the initiative, took a lot of courage. 

I too have been suffering with severe digestive problems and skin problems for the last 4 yrs+ and reading this sort of thing is so inspiring, and good for positive thinking.

When you started the cabbage juice regime, were you eating the same as you normally had, or were you fasting(apart from the juices)?


----------



## silken

Hi Snowday,

No, everything remained the same.   Apart from stopping all my medicines.  My doctor is gobsmacked at the difference in me.  She knows how bad I was and, to be honest, I was so low, (About 1 out of 10), I would have tried anything.. 

I was surviving on carbohydrates... potatoes, pasta, home-made bread, chicken, fish, beef and so on... So I am going to gradually introduce other foods again into my diet. Maybe a few vegetables first....  It's amazing what you crave for when you can never have it..

Cheers


----------



## David

Welcome to the forum.  Thanks for sharing your story   I wish you continued success and hope to see you around the community!


----------



## JohnnyRottenAppleseed

I'll try cabbage juice this week and report back. I went off my mess last week and need to keep myself in remission. I also was in a mini flare this week from peanut m&ms I fng love those but can't do it anymore.


----------



## silken

JohnnyO said:


> I'll try cabbage juice this week and report back. I went off my mess last week and need to keep myself in remission. I also was in a mini flare this week from peanut m&ms I fng love those but can't do it anymore.


Hi JohnnyO, if you want to try the cabbage juice regime, here's what you do:

Buy one cabbage - red is best (lidle), dark green is preferable to white. & 1 large bag of carrots.

Method:

Wash and soak the whole cabbage in water for at least 10 mins.

Dig the juicer out from the back of the cupboard. (*Not a liquidiser!)*, 

Chop up the cabbage and juice.  Pour juice into a glass container (I use a clear wine bottle as it fits into the fridge door.  

Wash carrots, top & tail and put these through the juicer... Make sure you have approximately equal amounts of cabbage and carrot juice in the container.   

The juice must be drank within 3 days (I think it starts to ferment after that)..  The fresher the juice the more effective it is..  Don't buy carrot juice as it must be fresh)

The carrot juice is added to the cabbage juice as the cabbage juice is too strong to take on its own.

Drink approx 8 oz of the juice first thing in the morning and last thing at night... and twice, when it is convenient, throughout the day.

You should see a difference very quickly...  you might feel a bit bloated, but live with it...  Some people found they were fine after 6-10 days... Once you feel well, start reducing it from 4 times a day to 3 (I missed out the last one so that I felt more comfortable during the night)...  

I hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## bjeffrey

Welcome Silken!

I liked your Story.  

Bowel rest (meaning fasting minus fluids) and changing my diet helped me.  I eat very little processed foods and no veggies that grow underground, carrots/potatoes.  It is important to get vitamins and minerals into our system, be careful relying on one food as this can deplete your immune system by being malnourished and vitamin deficient.  

Check out http://breakingtheviciouscycle.info/ which put me and many others in remission by eliminating processed foods, starches and carbs.

Check with your doctor about Lomotil or Imodium as they helped me 'soak up' the fluids in my diet.  

Best of luck


----------



## VegFan

Hi Silken and everyone. Great to come over this forum. I've had UC For two years although I don't smoke, no drink, exercised, no drugs et al. Had a flare up six weeks ago and non stop terrible cramping in the abdomen, diarrhea and pain in the proverbial ass. Decided to go on a fast to see if that would help. It helped because after five days of no food, there wasn't much to rush me to to the loo. Was with a friend and popped into a diner to keep him company. Food smelled divine, felt thoroughly fed up, said blow it and succumbed to a baked potato. Had masses of coleslaw on it. Next day felt much better!!! Had half the pain in the guts, much less urgency, etc. Couldn't work out what was going on. Next day thought back to what I had eaten and knew the potato couldn't have done it. Looked up Ulcerative Colitis and Cabbage on google. Read all the reports and dashed to my grocers and bought lots of cabbage. Ran home, juiced the cabbage, poured back one and a half litres, and then another 500ml at night. Felt horrible cramps all night and broken sleep, I think I took too much cab juice too quickly. HOWEVER, the improvement the next day was amazing. Went to the loo just twice that day, after the 8,9,10 times before the cabbage juice. Upshot is cabbage juice may just be our saviour, but go easy and spread it out, its potent stuff. Good idea to start slow and see how it goes. Am really pi**ed off at the doctors though, for not knowing or telling me cabbage might work ten times better than the chemical cr*p they give us, with all their nasty side effects. All those years of medical training and Gastro specialization and still ignorant about a communal garden miracle vegetable for UC, Crohns sufferers. Shame on them. Happy juicing everyone.


----------



## silken

VegFan said:


> Hi Silken and everyone. Great to come over this forum. I've had UC For two years although I don't smoke, no drink, exercised, no drugs et al. Had a flare up six weeks ago and non stop terrible cramping in the abdomen, diarrhea and pain in the proverbial ass. Decided to go on a fast to see if that would help. It helped because after five days of no food, there wasn't much to rush me to to the loo. Was with a friend and popped into a diner to keep him company. Food smelled divine, felt thoroughly fed up, said blow it and succumbed to a baked potato. Had masses of coleslaw on it. Next day felt much better!!! Had half the pain in the guts, much less urgency, etc. Couldn't work out what was going on. Next day thought back to what I had eaten and knew the potato couldn't have done it. Looked up Ulcerative Colitis and Cabbage on google. Read all the reports and dashed to my grocers and bought lots of cabbage. Ran home, juiced the cabbage, poured back one and a half litres, and then another 500ml at night. Felt horrible cramps all night and broken sleep, I think I took too much cab juice too quickly. HOWEVER, the improvement the next day was amazing. Went to the loo just twice that day, after the 8,9,10 times before the cabbage juice. Upshot is cabbage juice may just be our saviour, but go easy and spread it out, its potent stuff. Good idea to start slow and see how it goes. Am really pi**ed off at the doctors though, for not knowing or telling me cabbage might work ten times better than the chemical cr*p they give us, with all their nasty side effects. All those years of medical training and Gastro specialization and still ignorant about a communal garden miracle vegetable for UC, Crohns sufferers. Shame on them. Happy juicing everyone.


Hi VegFan

I just thought I would let you know that it has been over a year since I posted about the cabbage juice and you wouldn't believe the difference...  I still have an urgency when I need to go ... but that is now only twice a day...  and I haven't needed to take the cabbage juice for about 6 months now....  Although I sometimes have problems, I can always pinpoint it to what I ate the night before and, as long as I don't repeat the food, I revert to 'normal' by the next day....  For example, I thought I would get away with a curry.... That was a big mistake !!!   It is also safe for me to pass wind (lol)

Should I have more than a couple of days of the runs, I would immediately start taking the cabbage juice again......

I have also told a few people about the cabbage juice but they tend not to believe me (even my Doctor had difficulty in the beginning!) My son's boss was having to do his job from the toilet cubicle and was so desperate that my son told him about the cabbage juice but he didn't believe him. (The boss had problems caused through operations rather than UC or Crohns), but that weekend he tried it and my son told me last night that his boss couldn't believe how the cabbage worked!!

Hopefully, more and more people will try it and find that it works for them... 

I am also amazed about the different diet regimes we all have... For example, I can only have a hint of green vegetables but I can eat normal helpings of potatoes and carrots ...  As I am half Italian, I am also pleased that I can still eat tomatoes and make my own pasta sauce (passata is useful as the seeds are removed)... I can also tolerate dairy products .... However, I have always loved cooking so I have total control of all the ingredients that go into my food.  I also avoid processed foods or ready made meals or anything like that...

Anyway, thanks for replying to my post and take care

Cheers


----------



## Jheemskerk

This brings me a little hope today.  I will be going out to buy some cabbage and a juicer...I need relief from the pain and just want some normalcy back in my life.  Hopef this works for me. Thank you for sharing your journey.  I know it's different for everyone, I just hope this will provide some relief for me too!


----------



## JohnnyRottenAppleseed

A few years back I read that cabbage juice has sulphur or something similar in effect as the sulphasalzine type drugs. Also, when you cut you want it to sit for 5-10 minutes for these compounds to form even more. I haven't juiced with cabbage juice yet but will try soon.


----------



## ndw0317

I think I will also be procuring a juicer today (and some cabbage/carrots). Tell me, how's the taste? I am a very persnickety eater (as I have to be with my colitis) and if it stinks or tastes foul...I may have to doctor it up a bit. But seeing as how I'm currently flaring, back on the Prednisone and scheduled for another Remicade infusion this weekend...I'm willing to try anything!! I haven't been able to run at all this week due to decent blood loss, weakness, dizzyness and fatigue.

Any suggestions on a juicer brand / model number? I'm clueless to the world of juicing.

Nicole


----------



## JohnnyRottenAppleseed

Breville juicer is awesome and easy to clean. The jack lalanne juicer works but isn't as easy to clean.


----------



## silken

Hi ndw0317

You will be surprised at the taste..   It is not unpleasant at all...  Although I have to say that I was so bad, I couldn't have cared less what it tasted like..  but, fortunately, as I have said already, it goes over easy...   

I can't say about the juicer as you live in a different continent to me but I found that a large one (not necessarily the most expensive) coped well with the cabbage... 

I don't know if you live in a city or not but some people take the cabbage to a place where they make cocktail juices for their customers and get them to juice it for them for a very small charge..

I hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## scottsma

the cabbage juice tastes just fine.Don't expect it to taste like store bought juice,it's completely different.I add an apple for sweetness and carrots(2).Even if you don't love the taste,the benefits are worth it.Good Luck.


----------



## wildbill_52280

i was wondering if anyone else tried this and what were your results?

also, here is a link to the actual study using fresh cabbage juice on peptic ulcers in 1940 in 13 patients which was cured on average of 10 days.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1643665/pdf/califmed00295-0012.pdf

Cabbage may not be curing ibd, but it seems like something safe enough to add to your regimin.


----------



## ellie

I'm seriously thinking I'll have to get a juicer and give some of these vegetable options a try. I'm becoming increasingly convinced that the key to IBD management is take the medically prescribed treatment, then trial simple non-toxic diet/supplement additions and see what leads to improvement.
This thread reminded me of conversations years ago  with some midwives who recommended applying cabbage leaves as a remedy for mastitis during lactation - wonder if there's a common underlying topical anti-inflammatory mechanism operating here?


 HD


----------



## silken

wildbill_52280 said:


> i was wondering if anyone else tried this and what were your results?
> 
> also, here is a link to the actual study using fresh cabbage juice on peptic ulcers in 1940 in 13 patients which was cured on average of 10 days.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1643665/pdf/califmed00295-0012.pdf
> 
> Cabbage may not be curing ibd, but it seems like something safe enough to add to your regimin.


There was also a further study in which 65 out of 67 volunteers were healed and the two that held out had only minimal symptoms .. 

Regards


----------



## silken

ellie said:


> I'm seriously thinking I'll have to get a juicer and give some of these vegetable options a try. I'm becoming increasingly convinced that the key to IBD management is take the medically prescribed treatment, then trial simple non-toxic diet/supplement additions and see what leads to improvement.
> This thread reminded me of conversations years ago  with some midwives who recommended applying cabbage leaves as a remedy for mastitis during lactation - wonder if there's a common underlying topical anti-inflammatory mechanism operating here?
> 
> 
> HD


Cabbage leaves were used for hundreds (if not thousands) of years as a remedy for mastitis..  It was also used to treat inflammatory conditions such as arthritis.. I'm not sure, but I think it is the glutamine in  the cabbage that heals.... 

Although I cannot say it would help everyone... If someone is suffering and the medication isn't doing any good, they have absolutely nothing to lose in trying cabbage juice..   It is a very cheap vegetable and is grown in most countries


----------



## David

I use cabbage in my soups.  While I have all kinds of healing stuff in my soups so I can't say for sure it's the cabbage, I do know my soup helps my symptoms a lot.  Then I go and screw it all up by eating nachos or something.
:facepalm:


----------



## silken

David said:


> I use cabbage in my soups.  While I have all kinds of healing stuff in my soups so I can't say for sure it's the cabbage, I do know my soup helps my symptoms a lot.  Then I go and screw it all up by eating nachos or something.
> :facepalm:


I screw it up by eating peanuts !!!  To err is human ....


----------



## assi

hi friends,

which cabbage is the best for curing ulcerative colitis?
is it the red?white?chinese cabbage?

i heard that the red has 6 times more vitamins..is that true?

thanks


----------



## silken

Hi

Red is best and then green and then white..  but not everyone can get red cabbage.  

I hope this helps


----------



## 723crossroads

assi said:


> hi friends,
> 
> which cabbage is the best for curing ulcerative colitis?
> is it the red?white?chinese cabbage?
> 
> i heard that the red has 6 times more vitamins..is that true?
> 
> thanks


I read the red!!! You can buy jars of red cabbage in the stores already cooked.
Kimchi is also very good for crohns and colitis. It is a spicy chinese type cabbage.


----------



## assi

thanks

id like to tell you that i juiced 3 cups of red cabbage-carrot,
it was stored in the fridge.
after few hours it tasted horrible,the colour changed to dark and it caused me unstopped diarrhea and about 22 bathroom visits to the bathroom.
horrible!

allthough the bleeding of my colitis seems to vanish,i dont know if its from the cabbage juice or the coptis (chinese herb) capsules im taking for few days.
i take the cabbage juice already 2 days,someone has a clue?

thanks


----------



## 723crossroads

assi said:


> thanks
> 
> id like to tell you that i juiced 3 cups of red cabbage-carrot,
> it was stored in the fridge.
> after few hours it tasted horrible,the colour changed to dark and it caused me unstopped diarrhea and about 22 bathroom visits to the bathroom.
> horrible!
> 
> allthough the bleeding of my colitis seems to vanish,i dont know if its from the cabbage juice or the coptis (chinese herb) capsules im taking for few days.
> i take the cabbage juice already 2 days,someone has a clue?
> 
> thanks


cabbage always makes me go,go,go!!! Try just the herb maybe and see what happens.


----------



## assi

hi all

im trying to take red cabbage juice,4 glasses a day,i have uc,

the next morning i got up i had awfull diarrhea,many visits for the bathroom
allthough,im seeing that blood in barely seen.
is it a normal case,stool is becoming more formed.
but the unstopping visits to the bathroom is just unbareable

would appreciate any answer

thanks


----------



## Tbomb

Good info here on the cabbage.  Worth a shot.  Thanks.


----------



## assi

wont take cabbage juice no more,makes me bloated and many bathroom visits
crazy....


----------



## 723crossroads

Maybe just very small amounts here and there. Too much of anything can be bad.


----------



## lazarwolf

Due to the severity of a recent flare and my refusal to go back on medication, I'm breaking out the ol' Breville and getting my juice on! Thought I had grabbed lettuce on my trip to the grocery yesterday, but it turned out to be cabbage, so we'll see how this goes. Feeling hopeful after reading this!


----------



## Ihurt

I have not been diagnosed with anything yet, but have been having severe intestinal pains for 2 years now. I was reading this forum about the cabbage and am thinking about trying it! I mean I am going to go slow of course at first( small amounts) to see how I do. I figured it was worth a try at least....


----------



## write4gsus

Hi. I am new on here and was recently diagnosed with severe colitis after 14 yrs of ulcerative proctitis, that was in remission most of the time. I am currently taking Cimzia shots (samples from dr) and will then switch to Humira (as insurance won't cover Cimzia). So far the shots seem to be working but I'd like a healthier alternative.  I am interested in your cabbage success stories. Could anyone tell me please how they are doing long term after going into remission eating cabbage? How careful do you have to be in what you eat now? 

Thank you!


----------



## scottsma

Hi and welcome.I can't give you any definite advice except to start slow and easy.Cabbage sometimes can cause cramping.I have Proctitis (7yrs) and have occasional flares.I juice daily,mostly carrot,apple and beetroot which suits me fine.Knowing I'm getting lots of nutrients and vits.makes me feel good.I have juiced cabbage and kale.If you google" benefits of juicing red cabbage" it will certainly give you the impetus you need to get started.Good Luck everyone.It can only do you good.


----------



## Ramya68

Hello everyone, first I must say I fortunately do not suffer from Ulcerative Colitis.However my husband does... he has been putting on a good face but when he started passing on fun outdoor activities because of the urgency and continual trips to the bathroom I knew I had to start looking outside the box. Meds helped for awhile and now not so much. I started reading and we are now trying to adjust his diet and started juicing.
With the info I have I will share ... First , we are using ALL organic fruits and veggies. (helps in avoiding all the crap and pesticides that could add to irritation) Also when juicing you should never save and store your juice to drink at a later time , drink immediately as this will give you the most powerful influx of vitamins. Don't just juice cabbage alone... Mix 4 oz cabbage with 4 oz carrot I also add 1 sm to med apple with a piece of fresh ginger.I will be adding a good pro-biotic and multi-vitamin. SO far it has been 5 days and juicing 2 x a day . My husband had been getting up several times a night to go to the bathroom. As of today the last 2 nights he has not had to go. I will keep you posted.


----------



## scot865

This thread just reminds me how different each person is. If i dared touch the stuff you guys are making id fall over faster then a bag of rocks. I am so glad this stuff helps you all.


----------



## Ohpoo

I had a craving for purple (red) cabbage, borrowed a friend's masticating Juicer and man, it tasted good. I added some carrots as I also like carrot juice. My intestinal blockage sensation deminished!

I looked it up and learned a lot here: http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=19 

Basically it's a great anti-inflammatory. I've also been taking pills with Tumeric in them, and high CBD oil, along with my usual meds which includes Humira. I'm tapering on Entocourt (about to go to 3mg from 6mg for 2 weeks).

I suggest folks not overdo it initially, if you're as nutrient deprived as I am from a low-residue diet, the blast of veggie juice can be intense and in the past has caused great urgency and liquid stool for me - not so when I was sipping it, and after it went thru, following BMs have been better.

I also remember during a past partial obstruction craving cabbage! It's incredible what our body knows!

How scary is it that we could be taking fresh veggies instead of these toxic drugs?!


----------



## Om3ga1

JohnnyO said:


> A few years back I read that cabbage juice has sulphur or something similar in effect as the sulphasalzine type drugs. Also, when you cut you want it to sit for 5-10 minutes for these compounds to form even more. I haven't juiced with cabbage juice yet but will try soon.


To bad I'm alergic to sulpha's.


----------



## David

Ohpoo said:


> I also remember during a past partial obstruction craving cabbage! It's incredible what our body knows!
> 
> How scary is it that we could be taking fresh veggies instead of these toxic drugs?!


We have a juicing subforum under the Diet forum I suggest you check out.


----------



## Devansh

silken said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am a grandmother and I was diagnosed 5 years ago with UC.. and my life has been one long misery since then.   I try and keep myself busy, large beautiful garden, cat/kitten fosterer, chickens at the bottom of the garden, and I look after friends' computers for them...
> 
> Since April, I have had a terrible time.  It was bad before then but now it was getting pretty bad.  Months went by and I was getting desparate.  I was visiting the toilet 40+ times a day. I was passing blood and just liquid.. urgency and incredible pain...   I sent my husband through to the spare room so that I didn't disturb him, getting up and running to the loo... I was careful with what I ate, no seeds, no spices, no roughage, no vegetables .. just basic food, potatoes, chicken.  I was also taking 6 asacol per day and also having to use prednisolone suppositories... But over time, nothing was helping... so I got back in touch with my doctor... she said that she would get in touch with the specialist.   I told her I was not keen on yet another colonoscopy.. but just to see if there was any other medication that I could go on... I was totally housebound by this time, as I was even having accidents hanging out my washing.  I couldn't answer the phone or go out to the shops... I tried to pretend that there was nothing wrong (Power of the mind) but it didn't work...
> 
> At 4.00 am one morning, after many visits to the loo, I grabbed a book called the 'Kitchen Pharmacy', which I had bought about 20 years ago...  It could just have easily been a 'Stephen King' book... as I found it helped me to get over the excrutiating pain... Anyway, I opened the book at random, and came to a section about 'cabbage'...  How it was used as a cure for 'gangrene', inflamation.. etc and external/internal ulcers and that it was one of the most powerful anti-inflamatory plants known to man.    I thought 'Ohh' and decided to check on the Internet the next morning... Anyway, I came across articles that were for and against using 'Cabbage Juice' and that it had been used in an experiment in the 1940s and found it cured 67 out of 69 men of stomach ulcers...  I thought I have nothing to lose, so I stopped taking my medicine as I believed it were not effective and started a regime of taking 4 oz of cabbage juice 4 times a day.. Well, I was virtually on my knees by the time I had read about this and sent my husband in the evening to get me some cabbage...I juiced it and drank the 4 oz and I couldn't believe it... I didn't go to the toilet until the next morning !!  It was like a miracle...  I was a bit bloated but, apart from that, over the next 14 days I was improving... I then found out that I should have mixed carrot juice (equal parts) with the cabbage juice as it is too drastic on its own..  So the 3rd week, I started drinking 8oz of the mixture, 4 times a day..  Sometime during this third week, I noticed I no longer had any pain.. I was starting to become 'normal' when I went to the toilet and I was only going maybe 3 or 4 times a day...  I have now completed this 3rd week so I am going to reduce the amount to 3 times a day and see how it goes, but I am able to go out... do things and live an almost normal life.   The urgency is still there, but I believe it will go in time and my body hasn't gone into a rhythm yet  so I am still careful.
> 
> It has saddened me to think that a vegetable so cheap and so plentiful could have this incredible effect on me and that I could have been taking it 5 years ago if I had known about it...
> 
> I have made a couple of mistakes... I went and had a couple of bowlfuls of vegetable soup (it also contained beans) and that was a big mistake.. and last night I went and drank 3 small glasses of a cinnamon liqueur... so I ended up running back and forth to the loo all night...  I am back to normal again today and I now realise that I will have to gradually introduce foods into my diet and see the effects...
> 
> I just wanted to share this, in case there is anyone else out there, desperate and at the end of their tether..  Cabbage juice might just work for you as well...
> 
> I would prefer to take cabbage juice for the rest of my life rather than having to take steroids and other medications... so keep your fingers crossed for me!
> 
> PM me if you want any more details.
> 
> Cheers


Hi. I am 24 and have been suffering from uc since 2 years. Though it's been alright as I have been able to eat anything and everything when it's in remission. In the last few weeks it has gotten really bad and I started with cabbage juice once a day and a complete liquid diet since a couple of days. I feel too weak because of the liquid diet but when I have the cabbage juice,  for some reason I have been throwing up a lot is that normal to begin with? Also did adding carrots to the juice help because i cannot take the taste.


----------



## Devansh

assi said:


> hi all
> 
> im trying to take red cabbage juice,4 glasses a day,i have uc,
> 
> the next morning i got up i had awfull diarrhea,many visits for the bathroom
> allthough,im seeing that blood in barely seen.
> is it a normal case,stool is becoming more formed.
> but the unstopping visits to the bathroom is just unbareable
> 
> would appreciate any answer
> 
> thanks


I had the same situation in the first day, it got better after that. Maybe it just helps clear out. I threw up a lot on the first day I started it.


----------



## Joeym74

Hello Silken. I was hoping to chat with you about your experience with cabbage juice. If you could e-mail me @ hjmanley@gmail.com. please and thank you!


----------

